# Fitness on the cheap?



## mkirby (Apr 29, 2009)

My complete lack of muscle defenition and endurance is beginning to bother me. What's the best way to go about starting a calisthenics/strength training routine that can be done anywhere and doesn't require any equipment.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 29, 2009)

running or cycling, if you want endurance
push ups and alikes if you want strenght


----------



## finn (Apr 29, 2009)

One small note about running and other "high-impact" exercises is to start with easy workouts and to slowly make them more difficult. Your muscles will develop pretty quick, but your tendons and ligaments need the time to get stronger, and the older you get the more time you'll need to strengthen the connective tissue. Low impact exercises would be things like bike riding and swimming.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Mar 2, 2011)

I think those resistant bands would work alright and there pretty light


----------



## Dmac (Mar 3, 2011)

just do push-ups, sit-ups and hike for at least 30 minutes every other day. just do one set each of the push-ups and sit-ups till you reach muscle failure.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 3, 2011)

dmac66 said:


> just do push-ups, sit-ups and hike for at least 30 minutes every other day. just do one set each of the push-ups and sit-ups till you reach muscle failure.


 
I agree, but I'd add pull ups and chin ups to that list. They are great if you can find a good bar to do them.
I know... a bar would be equipment.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Mar 26, 2011)

finn said:


> One small note about running and other "high-impact" exercises is to start with easy workouts and to slowly make them more difficult. Your muscles will develop pretty quick, but your tendons and ligaments need the time to get stronger, and the older you get the more time you'll need to strengthen the connective tissue. Low impact exercises would be things like bike riding and swimming.


 
I wish I'd read this about 4 months ago. You really need to regard this!

I jumped straight into running about 3-4 miles every day, and I had absolutely no experience running before this...really, a very stupid thing to do. I was definitely increasing in speed and my time was gradually being reduced. But by the 5th attempt, I couldn't take a single goddamn step without my joints aching terribly. Therefore I stopped.


----------



## snacktime (Mar 26, 2011)

Hop on a bike. Then add some stretches and perhaps a couple yoga techniques, you'll be set.


----------



## Dishka8643 (Mar 31, 2011)

These are some no BS, very effective workout routines. Most of the weightlifting can be done with bags of dirt, rocks, slabs of concrete, tires, logs, anything heavy. Awkward, heavy items are actually better than weights, because they train your stabilizing muscles, tendons, and work multiple muscle groups simultaneously. 

RossTraining.com Blog


----------



## Amery21 (May 17, 2011)

These suggestion are good for the cheap fitness with out equipment I like these 
tips for the fitness because these are quite easy to perform for the health.


----------



## LostAvood (Jun 29, 2011)

http://real-anime-training.blogspot.com/

Try this website it has always helped me to stay in shape on the cheap and you can tone down theroutines to your level until you can comfortably build up.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 30, 2011)

i knew a kid who was all about those ankle weights you strap on......you could easily make these too..... work out them walkin muscles.....probably be helpful before hittin the road or goin on a hiking mission to wear 'em for a few weeks


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 25, 2011)

you can do handstands and use a wall for balance and start to do handstand push ups


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been thinking about writing an article about working out on the road for my blog, but I'm going to spend a few months researching more and trying a few things out. If anyone has more links or ideas to share I'd be very interested in seeing them...


----------



## LostAvood (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a lot of experience as an athlete when I was younger. I've always used body weight routines when I start traveling Ill let you know and send/Post updated pictures here or i might blog about my trip and post the link. I am a fairly experienced home-bum this will be my first vagabonding trip so I am fascinated to see what this journey does to my physique.


----------



## Menyun (Jul 28, 2011)

sense you have the internet look up the P90X videos atleast what the consist of and shape it into something you can do like for them they would do sets of 30 or so but if you can only do 5 push up at a time do that all you need is your body a pull up bar (can use a tree or playground equipment whatever) and dumbell weights (I use my bag and load it up with rocks)...... be warned though while this can be fitted for anyone in any shape the first week you do it if you really go 100% its gonna kick your ass you just gotta keep doing it and the longer you do it the less sore you'll get


----------



## Demo (Jul 28, 2011)

think I was born fit...course I'm fuckin chasin squerrels for a decent piece so...


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

Laird said:


> http://real-anime-training.blogspot.com/
> 
> Try this website it has always helped me to stay in shape on the cheap and you can tone down theroutines to your level until you can comfortably build up.


hahaha.... what a hilarious concept...... i like it


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 28, 2011)

QUIT LOOKING AT THE INTERNET!!!!!!! GO DIG A HOLE IF YOU'RE BORED! Honestly, looking online for ways to stay fit is about as counter intuitive as a doughnuts only weightloss plan. I have found myself the most fit when I keep busy, generally working on a farm or building site. Wanna have muscle definition, and lose some fat? Just go do something.
Sorry, I will edit this and clarify a little.
Exercise is such a joke to me. it is such a fucking waste of time. If you actively pursue something that takes physical work, you WILL exercise your body, as well as accomplish something, maybe learn something...
Go dig up a parking lot and make a guerrilla garden. Go recycle 1000 pallets and build a shanty. There are countless things you can do that will help you pass the time, and do a lot more for you than exercise. it doesn't take equipment, just a minimal amount of creativity, some passion, and some drive. If you are lacking those qualities, you need a lot more help than exercise.


soundpath said:


> These are some no BS, very effective workout routines. Most of the weightlifting can be done with bags of dirt, rocks, slabs of concrete, tires, logs, anything heavy. Awkward, heavy items are actually better than weights, because they train your stabilizing muscles, tendons, and work multiple muscle groups simultaneously.
> 
> RossTraining.com Blog


You are advocating lifting bags of dirt, slabs of concrete... People get paid for this! Go do Day labor 3 times a week, get fit, and make some cash in the process...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> QUIT LOOKING AT THE INTERNET!!!!!!! GO DIG A HOLE IF YOU'RE BORED! Honestly, looking online for ways to stay fit is about as counter intuitive as a doughnuts only weightloss plan. I have found myself the most fit when I keep busy, generally working on a farm or building site. Wanna have muscle definition, and lose some fat? Just go do something.
> Sorry, I will edit this and clarify a little.
> Exercise is such a joke to me. it is such a fucking waste of time. If you actively pursue something that takes physical work, you WILL exercise your body, as well as accomplish something, maybe learn something...
> Go dig up a parking lot and make a guerrilla garden. Go recycle 1000 pallets and build a shanty. There are countless things you can do that will help you pass the time, and do a lot more for you than exercise. it doesn't take equipment, just a minimal amount of creativity, some passion, and some drive. If you are lacking those qualities, you need a lot more help than exercise.
> ...



That's kind of like saying don't go to the library to read books about car maintenance so you can fix your car.

Every body is different. Also, we're talking about fitness while traveling, which often has periods of just sitting around. So just saying "go do something" isn't very helpful in reality.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

paleolithic man was fit. what did they do? lets see they walked, ran, hunted, gathered, ate balanced meals, worked from sunrise to sunset. hmm what was that liquid people drank before soda was invented? it was clear and sugar free damn i just cant think of it......


----------



## finn (Jul 29, 2011)

Exercise isn't so hard once you figure out what your body can do, but what I find difficult is getting in enough protein. I've resorted to the protein powder mix (relatively cheap, but you might be able to dumpster it from a smoothie shop), which is pretty gross, but my favorite sources are pretty expensive. Working out without enough protein just makes you tired.


----------

